# Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...



## Baitman (15. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Tja, mittlerweile bin ich mir meinem Latein am Ende. Weil ich mich mit dem Thema "Teich" nicht auskannte, wollte ich mir einen über zigtausendecken Bekannt, ein Landschaftsgärtner, ins Boot holen. Nach dem Hausbau und der Gestaltung meines Gartens mit Terasse usw, wollte ich dieses Aufgabengebiet einen "Fachmann" machen lassen. Hätte ich mir bloß vorher drum gekümmert und eines der Foren besucht.

Aufgabe war: Ein Naturteich nach meiner Skizze, ca. 70 qm, mit ausgedehnter Sumpflandschaft und Fischbesatz.

Nachdem der Bagger da war und die Feinarbeiten mit dem Spaten gemacht waren (habe mich damals schon über die senkrecht verlaufenden Treppen im Teich gewundert) kam die Folie. Unter 1,5 mm bräuchte ich gar icht ankommen. Ok. Flies 300 g und 1,5 er Folie bei eb.. bestellt. Er hat dann 10 Stunden gebraucht die Folie mit Kollegen zu verlegen. Überall Falten, mehr Falten als gerade Fläche... Wundert mich nicht bei den steilen Treppen. "Da bleibt dann auch der Kies besser liegen..." Was er als nächstes brauch: 10 Tonnen Rheinkies! Ok bestellt, und in den Hof abschütten lassen... Will der meinen ganzen Teich wieder zuschütten? 
"Wird schon"
Was ist mit Sand oder Lehm?
"Das hat im Teich nix verloren" OK, wenn der Fachmann das sagt...
Also kam dann der ganze Kies in den Teich, direkt auf die Folie, auch in 1,50m Tiefe. Warum wurde denn kein Flies oder die doppelte Folie untergelegt? (Haben ja schließlich noch 60 qm von beidem über weil Sie sich anscheinend vermessen haben)
"Ich bau schon 15 Jahre Teiche, son Schwachsinn barucht man nicht, die 1,5 er Folie ist dick genug." Schön, kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, wenn ich bei 1,5 m Tiefe im Teich rumstolziere oder wenn ich über die geplanten Findlinge die in der Sumpflandschaft liegen latsche, aber ok. er ist der Fachmann...

Dann fings an das ich mich mal so langsam im Netz stöberte... Was ist mit Kapillarsperre? "Wasn das?" Anscheinden weiß er das wirklich nicht denn sonst hätte ER DIE FOLIE NICHT SCHON BÜNDIG MIT DEM UFER ABGESCHNITTEN. Es kam wies kommen mußte, es regnete 2 Tage der Teich lief halb voll und die Folie zog sich weiter in den Teich.  . Dann ein Geistesblitz von mir: Was passiert wenns im Herbst mal 2 Wochen durchregnet, dann steht der ganze Garten unter Wasser, was ist mit nem Ablauf?

"Bei meinem Teich hab ich sowas auch nicht"

Der ist ja auch nur 2 x 1,5 m, bei meinen 70 qm kommen doch ganz andere Massen zusammen.

"Da passiert nix, der Badesee läuft ja auch nicht über"

Ich würd ja lachen wenns nicht so traurig wäre...

Die nächste Order: "Ich brauch 3 Tonnen Bruchsteine"

Waaas noch mehr Steine?

"Sonst haut doch der ganze Kies nach unten ab"

Nach langem hin und her erfurh ich was er vorhat. Die Bruchsteine werden ringsum den Teich an die Kante der Stufen gelegt, dann werden die Stufen schräg nach oben bis zum nächsten Bruchstein mit Kies aufgefüllt. Angeblich sieht man dann auch keine Folie mehr. Wies soll das halten wenn ich mit Kies auf 30 cm Tiefe, 50 cm hoch bauen will? Da tret ich einmal drauf und der ganze Kies liegt bei 1,50m
Frage von mir, was ist mit Ufermatten ich will nicht überall Kies.

"Viel zu teuer und hast nur Ärger damit" Ja, Bravo...

Nachdem was ich nun alles in diversen Boards gelesen habe, muß ich feststellen das nur gepfuscht wurde, und das obwohl ich ein Schweinegeld für diesen "Fachmann" ausgegeben habe.

Auch von Naturagart usw. hab ich erst jetzt Erfahren. Ich hätte sonst alles selbst gemacht, dann eben erst nächstes Jahr wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte...

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich jetzt noch selber machen kann um die Situation zu verbessern. Das einzigste was mir einfällt, den Kies wieder rausholen und Vlies unterlegen. Der ganze Kies muß aber wieder rein, wo soll ich sonst damit hin? Ein Naturteich hab ich mir gänzlich anders vorgestellt. 

Es ist wie mit allem, verlässt man sich auf andere ist man verlassen...
Sorry bin total frustriert...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo

mein Beileid !

bitte schau NICHT in unser Album !

das würde Dich eventuell weiter runterziehen !  

zu irgendwelchen Maßnahmen will ich erstmal nicht äußern 

mach doch mal ein paar Fotos und stell Dein LV hier mal ein .

ich sag mal :

wir finden eine Lösung !   


mfG


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

es gibt für alles eine Lösung.... also Kopf hoch!

Zeig uns erstmal ein paar Bilder und dann machen wir alle gemeinsam was draus.


----------



## Baitman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Danke für die Anteilnahme... ;-) Gibt schlimmers, aber ärgern tuts mich trotzdem ohne Ende... ;-)

Ich glaube ich bin der einzige hier im board der keine Digitalkamera hat...;-) Werd mir Eine ausleihen, hoffe das ich sie an mein Uraltlaptop anschließen kann und stell ein paar Bilder rein...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Juleli (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Teich, den du dir so nicht gewünscht hast. Ich denke, dass du da dann noch eine ganzschöne Baustelle vor dir hast. Hast du denn schon Wasser drin oder müsstest du das auch erst rausmachen, bevor du dich dransetzt und deinen eigenen Gartenteichtraum SELBST verwirklichst?


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,
10 Tonnen Kies und 3 Tonnen Bruchstein wieder rausholen ist ganz schön happig.  
Vor Jahren (da gab es dieses Forum noch gar nicht) hab ich das auf Empfehlung einer eigentlich seriösen Teichfolienfirma auch so gemacht.
Die haben mir allerdings die Folie entsprechend geklebt,sodass die Falten nicht so extrem waren.
Mit den Jahren setzt der Kies sich mit Mulm zu un du siehst in nicht mehr.
Die Sumpfzone würd ich mit Sand/Lehm-gemisch auffüllen (5cm reichen),Pflanzen einsetzen (ohne Töpfe !) und gut ist.
Ich geh 3-4 mal im Jahr in den Teich und lauf mit meinen 100kg  auf den Steinen rum. Halt vorsichtig,aber bei meiner Unterwasserwelt sind eh keine hektischen Bewegungen angesagt.
Von den Bruchsteinmauern wirst du schon nächstes Jahr auch nicht mehr viel sehen. Die sollten allerdings so hoch sein,dass kein Kies wegrutscht.
Wenn NEIN,dann überschüssigen Kies raus oder irgenwelche Rundhölzer (Baumstämme) an den Rand legen.
Lass deine Phantasie spielen, irgendwie geht das schon.
Wenn du einen funktionierenden Naturteich sehen willst (mit Kieseinlage  )
schau mal in mein Profil,ist ne 3/4 Stunde zu mir (wenn die AB bei Aschebersch frei ist  )


----------



## Armin501 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Auf die Aufnahmen bin ich gespannt!!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

ich kann mit dir mitfühlen, mir ging es ganau so:
siehe hier: http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225

Da war es noch grasser, ein Bombentrichter, nicht mal Terassen waren angelegt. Als ich dann auf meine kleinen Kinder verwies, die auf der glatten Folie bis in die Teichmitte rutschen, hat er Tonnen von Kies reingeschüttet. Und das von einem GaLa-Betrieb mit viel "Erfahrung".
Den habe ich rausgeschmissen und selber noch versucht zu retten. Dieser kleine Teich war für mich ein gutes Übungs- und Studienfeld. Jetzt sieht er gar nicht mal so schlecht aus....
Erst ein paar Jahre später habe ich mich an die Planung und Durchführung eines größeren Projektes gewagt. Das aber in völliger Eigenregie und intensiven Studiums von Literatur und Internet. Die logischsten Sachen habe ich dann umgesetzt.

Stell Bilder rein, dann wird dir geholfen. Wenn du schon Terassen hast, dann ist ja noch nicht alles verdorben.

Gruß Thias


----------



## Baitman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steffen,
> 10 Tonnen Kies und 3 Tonnen Bruchstein wieder rausholen ist ganz schön happig.
> )



Hi Thias!

Stand der Dinge ist das ich die Bruchsteine besorgen soll, sind recht günstig. Die Tonne EUR 30 + Märchensteuer. Sind so rötlich, aber kein Sandstein...

Morgen wollte der Fachmann mit mir zum Lieferanten fahren und mir zeigen welche Größe er brauch. Die muß ich dann aussortieren und wollte Sie mit meinem kleinen Kangoo nach Hause fahren. Ich weiß nur halt eben nicht ob ich den Fachmann weiter schaffen lassen soll, er arbeitet tatsächlich in dem Gewerbe und baut tatsächlich schon 15 Jahre Teiche, er baut sie halt so wie vor 15 Jahren... 

Er beruhigt mich ja immer... "Das wird schon, wirst sehen, am Ende wirds toll" Oder aber ob ich ihm den Laufpass geben soll. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen das Alles "toll" wird. Auch liegt der Teich direkt an einem Hang, ich möcht gar nicht wissen wieviel Erde dann immer bei so wolkenbrüchen wie z.Zt dann eingespült wird...Will auch keinen Ärger mit Ihm man läuft sich ja doch öfter mal  übern Weg...

Momentan ist erst 1/3 des gesamten Kies im Teich, Rest ist noch im Hof...Im Teich steht das Wasser zur Zeit ca. 1m hoch...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo

bitte doch Deinen Fachmann einfach um eine Auszeit ...
damit zerschneidest Du das Tischtuch noch nicht

lass Dich nicht auf Diskussionen ein ,

sag Du willst Dich beraten

zeigst aber an , dass Du ein Problem mit der Ausführung hast 

Jetzt wird es Zeit den Auftrag konkret zu formulieren und Garantien und Sanktionen zu vereinbaren . 

Ich Denke spätestens jetzt setzt auch bei Ihm Das Hirn ein .  

Verwende mal so lustige Worte wie :.... muss "dem aktuellen Stand der Technik " entsprechen . 


oder Gewährleistung 
  

sag ihm ,dass Du Dich zur Ausführung von einem unabhängigen Gutachter beraten lassen willst , um auch Ihn (den "Künstler") vor Schwierigkeiten zu bewahren.....


die Reaktion darauf wird Dir die Entscheidung erleichtern     


mfG

schau mal bei den richtigen Profis rein 

Suchwort:  professioneller Teichbau 

http://www.teichbau.biz/index-gartenplanung.html


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

... dann sprech doch erst mal einen Baustop aus. Hast eben keine Zeit oder Geld oder so.
Danach beschäftige dich selber mit Teichbau. Hier im Forum ist das Wissen sehr gebündelt, dann kannst du sachkundig mitreden.
Wenn der Landschaftsbauer schon 15 Jahre Teiche baut, dann schau dir Referenzen an, auch Teiche, die schon 10 Jahre stehen, auch neue. 
Diese Auszeit kannst du ja begründen mit: Kann mir nicht so vorstellen, wie das werden soll.
Wenn das alles nicht geht, dann bestehe darauf, dass unter Mauer und Findlinge/Bruchsteine 900er Vlies ! kommt, wenn du schon unteer der Folie nur 300er hast, den zukünftigen Baufehler kannst du schnell noch beheben.

Gruß Thias

edit:  jetzt war Karsten etwas schneller, aber immerhin unabhängig 2 gleiche Meinungen


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

nocheins

unter Mauern und richtig große Steine gehören sogar Fundamente und
Bautenschutzmatten

und vielleicht blätterst Du doch mal durch die Alben ...  
hier sind auch "Hanghühner" vertreten !


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thias!
> 
> Stand der Dinge ist das ich die Bruchsteine besorgen soll, sind recht günstig. Die Tonne EUR 30 + Märchensteuer. Sind so rötlich, aber kein Sandstein...
> 
> Morgen wollte der Fachmann mit mir zum Lieferanten fahren und mir zeigen welche Größe er brauch. Die muß ich dann aussortieren und wollte Sie mit meinem kleinen Kangoo nach Hause fahren.


 
... so sehr günstig finde ich das aber nicht  

Ich habe Granit ! Findlinge 12t für 50 EUR (zzgl. Transport) bekommen. Und zwar aus eiener Sandgrube, die gleichzeitig immer zugeschüttet werden muss. Aus dem Schüttmaterial hat der Inhaber die großen Steine aussortiert und verkauft sie preiswert. Schau mal in Sandgruben...
Rötliche Steine scheinen Porphyr zu sein (normaler Weise an Seen nicht so oft anzutreffen, aber wenn es sonst in deinen Garten passt, ist es o.k.)

Gruß Thias


----------



## jochen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Thias,

12 Tonnen Granitfindlinge für 50 Neumark... 

 ..so weit wohnst du doch gar nicht weg von mir, könntest du mir die Adresse mal per PN schicken?


----------



## midnite (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Granit ! Findlinge 12t für 50 EUR (zzgl. Transport) bekommen.



und was hat er für transportkosten genommen? 1000 Euronen? 

nein ehrlich, ich habe hier eine kleine Gärtnerei (Familienbetrieb) um die Ecke. der hat 2 Tonnen Natursteine (Körnung bis 80 mm) und als "freundschaftspreis" 20 Teuronen pro Tonne genannt.

oder meinst du 50 Eur pro Tonne???

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Baitman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Die Steine kommen bereits aus einer Sandgrube. 2 Wochen war nun auch schon Baustopp, da die Sandgruben im Umkreis von ettlichen km keine Steine anbieten konnten. Nur Deko Steine wo die Tonne 250,- gekostet hätte. Mit 30,-/t ist das günstigste weit und breit. Die Steine sind schön und wenn ich die Teile im Garten verteile paßt es auch optisch...

Bleibt halt eben die Frage ob ich die Steine überhaubt kaufen soll? Ich wüßte auch nicht wie man sonst den Kies in den Teich einbringen sollte, als wie es mein Fachmann machen würde. Wenn ich jetzt anfange mit Böschungsmatten hab ich zig tonnen Kies über.

Ich denke ich werde zunächst erstmal den Kies der im Teich ist wieder rausholen und Fließ unterlegen, an die Stelle wo die Findlinge im Wasser liegen werden am besten mehrere Schichten.

Den Fachmann mit neuen Techniken zu konfrontieren hat kein Zweck. Standartspruch: "Papier ist geduldig" Was irgendwo geschrieben steht interessiert ihn nicht, er macht das so wie er das immer macht, da weiß er das es funktioniert.

Wenn ich morgen  mit Ihm zum Steine aussuchen fahre soll er mir ma ein paar Teiche zeigen die er in den 15 Jahren gemacht hat... Und dann entscheide ich obs mir gefällt oder nicht...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

von welcher Körnung Kies reden wir denn überhaupt die ganze Zeit?
2-8(12)mm wären ja noch ok (für die Pflanzen). 16-32 ist Mist - weiß ich aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung. 

Hast Du keinen Nachbarn mit ner Digicam oder Bekannte, die Du mal zum Grillen einladen könntest? Vielleicht haben die ja auch gleich noch nen Lappi mit dabei. Aber wenn die Bilder erstmal ne händelbare Größe haben (600x800 reicht), kommt auch die lahmste "PC-Gurke"  damit klar. DSL ist beim Upload allerdings von Vorteil.


----------



## Armin501 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Der muss doch Referencen haben, wo man sich seine Bauten mal ansehen kann.
Das würde ich mir mal anschauen, ob es dann so werden soll, oder eben anders.
Den Stil bestimmt der Geldgeber und nicht der Dienstleistende!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Baitman (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Ja, sicher. Hab ihm ja auch vorher ein Bild von nem Teich gezeigt wie er später mal aussehen soll. Ein schön zugewachsener Naturteich. Alles andere würde auch nicht in den neu angelegten ökologisch sinnvollen Naturgarten passen.

Kamera hab ich jetzt werd mich morgen drum kümmern und Bilder machen...

Gruß
Steffen

Achso, ist 8/16 und 16/32 Kies.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, ist 8/16 und 16/32 Kies.



Wir wissen nicht, welche leidvollen Erfahrungen Annett mit dem Kies dieser Körnung gemacht hat .... unsere waren im alten Teich jedenfalls auch nicht gut. An dem Kies setzen sich die Fadenalgen richtig fest. Abfischen der Fadenalgen funktioniert da leider gar nicht, die Steine fischt man dabei gleich mit ab. Ausserdem setzten sich die doch recht grossen Zwischenräume mit allerlei "Altmaterial" (Blätter, Blüten etc) voll und es entstand eine richtige Schlammschicht (deren Ausmass wir allerdings erst so richtig beim Ausräumen bemerkt haben).

Wir würden diesen Kies nicht wieder benutzen ..... in unserem neuen Teich ist alles mit einer Mischung als viel Sand und etwas Lehm bedeckt.


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo,

genau die von Euch beschriebenen. 
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir der Kies immer noch zum Großteil im Teich liegt und nur stellenweise mit Sand "verfüllt" wurde.
Joachims sinngemäßer Kommentar damals: "Jetzt haben wir den Kies gewaschen und reingeschleppt... jetzt mach ich den doch nicht wieder raus... :crazy: " 

Fadenalgen finden diesen groben Kies fantastisch, denn in den Zwischenräumen hat der Mulm genug Platz. Dafür wachsen die Pflanzen darin nur sehr langsam.
In welchem natürlichen Gewässer wachsen Pflanzen denn auch in Kies mit dieser Körnung?!  Ich kenn das nur von Baggerseen und an deren Rand die Röhrichte aus __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben. Beides für unsere Folienteiche aber total ungeeignet.

Allerdings hat Thorsten so eine ähnliche/gleiche Körnung Kies in seinem Pflanzenfilter und ist anscheinend sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

So Bilder sind gemacht. Leider konnte ich sie nicht auf meinen Laptop übertragen, mußte erst n Kumpel kommen mit seinem Laptop. Dann gebrannt und bei mir auf der Festplatte gespeichert. Nun hab ich das Problem das ich sie hier nicht einfügen kann, sind zu groß. Ging weder im Forum noch in der Galerie. Was kann man tun? Kann ich sie vielleicht einem Admin schicken, der sie hier einfügen kann? Das wär super...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Uli (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

hallo steffen,
du kannst sie doch selber mit paint kleiner machen.
gruß uli


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Wußte ich gar nicht das ich das Programm auf meinem 10 Jahre alten Laptop habe, leider kann ich dort  die jpg dateien nicht öffnen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

ladt Dir doch mal zum verkleinern das Progi runter... ist kostenlos und kinderleicht zu bedienen. Ich nutze das auch ab und an!


----------



## Armin501 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Alles ist hier total gespannt auf deine Fotots, und du lässt uns
hier zappeln............

Gruß Armin


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig...:? :

Anett´s Link funtioniert nicht:
"Der Download dieses Programms ist aufgrund technischer Server-Störungen beim Programm-Hersteller zur Zeit leider nicht möglich. 

Wir stehen in ständigem Kontakt mit den Programm-Herstellern und schalten den Download wieder frei sobald die Störung behoben ist"

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Dodi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen!

Dann versuch doch mal das Programm hier, im Download-Bereich hier im Forum:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=18

Wir sind doch alle schon sooo gespannt...


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

wie groß sind die Bilder denn derzeit?
Zur Not schick sie mir halt per email - findest Du im Profil von mir... aber bitte nicht mehr als *insgesamt 3,5MB* sonst platzt der "Briefkasten"!


----------



## Armin501 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Gib jetzt nur nicht auf, ich platze vor Neugier!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Und hier auch nochmal das Progi direkt vom Hersteller... jetzt hast Du einige Möglichkeiten Bilder zu zeigen. Such Dir halt die für Dich leichteste aus.


----------



## Juleli (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

 Alle warten auf die Bilder. Lustig irgendwie


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Der 2 Download hat funktioniert. Konnte ihn aber dann nicht öffnen -kam immer Fehlermeldung. Ich schick sie Anett zu. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Puh, habs geschafft. Mit Annett´s 2 tem link gings dann.


----------



## zoe (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

 ......und die Spannung steigt ins unermessliche. Trommelwirbel......



edit:....... args, ich war zu lahm  
aber schön das das geklappt hat ..... mit den bildern


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hier noch ein paar.

Hab nochmal die Lieferscheine nachgesehen. Sind nur 7 t anstatt 10 t Kies. Auf den Bildern sieht man die steilen Kanten, die faltige Folie und vor allem die zu kurz abgeschnittene Folie. Die erste Stufe ist mit dem Kies nur 10 cm tief. Das Wasser im Teich stammt eigentlich nur von den Regenschauern in den letzten 3 Wochen. Denke ohne Ablauf wird im Herbst der ganze Garten unter Wasser stehen... Filteranlage wird "hinten rechts" stehen. (Unter dem ersten Bild in voriger Nachricht.)Oben links im Eck soll ein kleiner Wasserfall mit 2 Becken in den Teich fließen. Schön zusehen ist auch das man damit rechnen kann das Erde in den Teich gespült wird wenns mal heftig regnet.

Die Form ist übrigens auf mein Mist gewachsen. Über den Teich soll eine Brücke gehen (4m), danach sollte es 2 m über große Steine weiter an Ufer gehen, der Weg geht dann weiter zur ausgepflasterten Feuerstelle.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Uli (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Denke ohne Ablauf wird im Herbst der ganze Garten unter Wasser stehen...


hallo baitman,
wenn der garten vorher nicht unter wasser gestanden hat,wird er er wegen den paar qm teich auch im herbst nicht unter wasser stehen.
gruß uli


----------



## Armin501 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Also, das hätte ich nicht erwartet, ich finde,
dass sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.Wenn der Teich mal fertig ist,
dann ist das ein Schmuckstück!!

Weiter so, mit Dampf..........

Gruß Armin


----------



## Baitman (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Ja, die Form usw. ist ja alles ok. Finde meinen Garten eh Klasse... *schulterklopf* Bis auf die Naturteichgeschichte, was ist mit den 4 Tonnen Kies die noch im Hof sind, die 3 Tonnen Bruchsteine die noch rein sollen? Was kann man alternativ dazu machen? Vlies rein und Lehm drauf, hält das an den Schrägen usw.? Die vielen Steine wirken unnatürlich, paßt nicht zu nem Naturteich...
Wie soll da ne Kapillarsperre gebaut werden wenn die Folie am Rand zu kurz ist, was ist damit das keine 2te Folie oder Vlies unter die Steine gelegt wurde usw. Hab ich ja alles bereits geschrieben... 

Leider hats am Sa. nicht geklappt uns Teiche anzusehn die er gefertigt hat. Morgen Abend aber dann, ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Toralf (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Ich hatte vorher auch so einen Haufen Steine im Teich, da hatte sich ein Haufn Siff angesammelt den man so nicht rausbekommt. Um die Sperre herzustellen die Steine am Rand raus und die Stufe ein wenig verkleinern in dem Man Boden unterschiebt das das ganze ein wenig Schräge wird und dann kann man auch die Folie vernünftig nach hinten einklappen und eingraben. Dann wird zwar die Fläche etwas kleiner aber das Problem ist gelöst. Ich hab übrigends auch kein Überlauf und mein Hof war noch nie unter Wasser. Meine Steine und das waren Feldsteine lagen auch so auf der Folie ohne zweite Folie und war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## jochen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi Toralf,

also ich würde abraten Steine ohne Schutz auf die blanke Folie zu legen,

eine zweite Folie, ein Stück Kunstrasen, eine Böschungsmatte oder ein starkes Vlies geben da viel mehr Sicherheit.

Nett wäre es wenn du einen eigenen Threat erstellen würdest in dem du dich, und deinen Teich ein wenig vorstellen würdest.
Dein Profil kann ja auch nicht ganz hinhauen, den auf 10m² Teichfläche 200000ltr. Wasser zu packen ist ein wenig happig.


----------



## Toralf (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Ups Hab dann mal schnell Profil geändert. Den Teich stellich dannmal vor wenn er fertig ist, der ist nämlich gerade am Umbau auf Schwerkraft. Aber nun zum Thema natürlich sollte man was unter die Steine packen da kann immer mal was durchdrücken. Sollte auch keine Aufforderung sein.


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo zusammen,

da Steffen die Bilder nur sehr klein hochgeladen hat und mir zum Glück noch die größeren Exemplare zugeschickt hatte... hier die etwas größeren Ausgaben (zum Vergrößern anklicken). 

   

   

 

Mehr Bilder habe ich leider nicht, aber ich denke, so erkennt man etwas mehr.


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Danke, machst deinem Namen alle Ehre... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

das sieht doch schon mal gar nicht sooo schlecht aus.
Die Form finde ich prima.

Folgendes würde ich aber noch ändern:

Über die sichtbare Folie an den Stufen wirst du dich immer ärgern, da hält nichts. Ich habe bei mir auch sehr steile Stufen mit viel Falten. Auf diese habe ich aber eine Verbundmatte geklebt (PVC) und diese angeputzt bzw. vermauert. Das sah dann so aus:
 

Den Putz habe ich mit Sand beworfen. Später wird sich an der rauhen Oberfläche Grünzeug ansiedeln. Von der Folie darf man nichts mehr sehen.

Den Kies finde ich auch viel zu grob. Das ist nichts für Pflanzen. Die wachsen erst, wenn sich eine Mulmschicht gebildet hat. 

Für den Schwimmteich verwende ich 2-8 mm, für einen Naturteich kannst du Estrichsand oder auch Verlegesand nehmen.

Wenn die Folie zu knapp abgeschnitten ist, muss der Teich kleiner werden, indem du außen hinterfütterst. Wichtig ist, dass die Folie senkrecht steht.

Noch kannst du ändern. Das kann noch ein sehr schöner Teich werden.  

Gruß Thias


P.S.
Das mit dem Granit, das war wirklich so. Leider sind die Vorräte jetzt erschöpft. Wahrscheinlich sind einige GaLa-Bauer drauf gekommen. Ich war neulich mit dem PKW-Anhänger dort und habe nochmal knapp 2 t geholt. Die habe ich aber aus Porhyr-Steinen und anderem Schutt mühsam raussuchen müssen. Da habe ich dem Besitzer 10 Euronen in die Hand gedrückt...
Das waren diese hier:


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Das die Pflanzen sich nicht unkontrolliert vermehren war ja gerade das Argument des Landschaftgärtners, als ich ihn gefragt habe warum er solch groben Kies verwendet. Eingepflanzt wird indem in die Kiesschicht eine kleine Mulde gemacht wird und hier Teicherde ausm Baumarkt kommt.
Ich hatte schon damals schon ne Ladung Estrichkies bestellt und den Laster aufm Hof, den er wieder weg geschickt hat weil in dem Kies zuviel Sandanteil wäre. Hat im Teich ja nix verloren... Kennen wir ja schon...

Angeblich würde man von der Folie nichts mehr sehen, wenn der Gute Mann die 3 Tonnen Bruchstein und die restlichen 4 oder 5 Tonnen Kies verarbeitet hat. Aber dann wird er auch nur noch die Hälfte von seinem Volumen haben...:? Und das alles ohne doppelte Foilie oder Vlies... Dabei hab ich noch soviel rumfliegen was fürn 2. Teich reichen würde... *kopfschüttel*.

Frage ist was ich mit den 7 tonnen Kies machen soll wenn ich mich für eine Alternative entscheiden sollte. Habs ja schließlich schon bezahlt und zurückgeben geht nicht...

Das was bei dir da zu sehen ist, Thias, gefällt mir sehr gut. Scheint mir aber sehr aufwendig zu sein, kann man da nicht was mit Böschungsmatten machen?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## owl-andre (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo,würde mich mal Intressieren was du dafür bezahlt hast(Aushub,Kies ect.)-hoffe ich darf das mal Fragen


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Kann ich schlecht sagen weil immer auch ein paar andere Dinge mit gemacht wurden. Stundenpreis EUR 13. Meistens hat er noch nen Kumpel dabei gehabt der das gleiche bekommt. Plus den Kasten Bier. Täglich! ;-) 
Normalerweise nimmt er die Stunde mehr, kennen uns halt über zig Ecken. Bagger organisieren, und alles was über den Baustoffhändler lief ging über mich. Was der Kies jetzt mit Lieferung gekostet hat weiß ich nicht mehr, müßte ich erst nachsehen... Ist ja sovieles geliefert worden... ;-) Er hat quasi nur gearbeitet...

Ingesamt haben die Kameraden vielleicht 14 Tage gearbeitet. Allein fürs Vlies und die Folie in den Teich bringen eineinhalb Tage. Was mich im Nachhinein ärgert, hab das Gefühl die machen sich nen Lenz wenn keiner auf die Finger schaut...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint mir aber sehr aufwendig zu sein, kann man da nicht was mit Böschungsmatten machen?


 
... sicher, geht auch. Aber keine Kokosmatten, die sind bald weggefault. Ich habe teilweise die Ufermatte von Naturagard verwendet, das ist wie dunkelgrünes Vlies oder eben die Verbundmatte (dünne Folie mit aufgenadelten Fasern zum verputzen). Du kannst auch ganz normales Vliess aufrauhen und verputzen und darauf den Kies anwerfen. 
Es kann schon sein, dass dein Teichbauer die Folie mit den Steinen kaschiert, das sieht dann aber doof aus, wie eine aufgefädelte Perlenschnur.

Also Teicherde aus dem Baumarkt würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Die ist viel zu nährstoffreich und wird ausgeschwemmt. Ich würde eher den Kies drin lassen, da er nun mal da ist, und Sandmulden bauen mit lehmigen Sand. Evtl gezielt mit Langzeitdünger oder Startdünger etwas nachhelfen.

Gruß Thias


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Ja, das Beste wäre ich könnte das Vlies noch verarbeiten anstatt wieder was teures zu kaufen... Das mit dem aufrauen Putz drauf und Kies ist ne gute Idee. Das werd ich mal probieren.Sollte aber dann der gleiche grobe Kies sein wie der der jetzt schon drin is, oder? Das sieht doch sonst ein bisschen komisch aus, wenn ich das Vlies dann mit feinem Kies bestücke..
@Thias:
Du würdest also den Kies der jetzt drin ist auch drin lassen? Ich hab ein bisschen schiss um die Folie...


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Armin501 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Also in dem Gewerbe da lassen die sich Zeit, weil sie ja einen haben, der ihre Stunden
bezahlt!
Aber wie gesagt, ich denke, so was ich gesehen habe, die sind ihr Geld wert.

Ist eine ziemlich schweißtreibende Arbeit, kann bestimmt jeder bestätigen, der einen 
Teich erbaut hat.

Und Bier hat mir bei meinem Teich auch geschmeckt, aber ich bin hinterher nicht mehr mit einem Auto gefahren!!!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> Du würdest also den Kies der jetzt drin ist auch drin lassen? Ich hab ein bisschen schiss um die Folie...


 
Kies (runder Rheinkies oder so) schadet der Folie nicht (wenn man nicht immer reinläuft und die Kiesel nicht aufgesplittert sind). Bruchsteine aber schon, wenn man darauf tritt oder mehr noch, wenn sie einfrieren und durch das Eis bewegt werden...
Mein alter "GaLa-Teich" ist ja auch mit Kies "zugeschüttet" und noch dicht (ohne Vliess) nach 6 Jahren....



> Das mit dem aufrauen Putz drauf und Kies ist ne gute Idee. Das werd ich mal probieren.Sollte aber dann der gleiche grobe Kies sein wie der der jetzt schon drin is, oder?


Tu das ... am besten zuerst ganz dünne wässrige Zementschlämpe einreiben und kurz danach anputzen und dann Kies anwerfen.

Zu den Arbeitszeiten:
Die Folie rein (240 m² !) hat bei mit mit 5 Helfern 20 min gedauert, das Vliess auslegen hat bei mir dann allerdings auch 1 1/2 Tage gedauert, wobei ich das sehr sorgfältig gemacht habe (Bahnen verschweißt...). Von mir stecken jetzt über 300 Arbeitsstunden in dem Projekt (ohne Planung). Aber das sind auch 85 m³ Inhalt und 150 m² Wasserfläche und nochmal so viel Pflanzfläche...

Gruß Thias


----------



## owl-andre (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Allein fürs Vlies und die Folie in den Teich bringen eineinhalb Tage.


Hä  was haben die mit dem Vlies/Folie denn noch alles vorher gemacht:crazy:


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi,

evtl. kannst Du mit dem Kies, der nun übrig bleibt, in Deinem Garten eine Art Kiesgarten/Weg anlegen. 
Schau mal hier in Heikos Album! Vielleicht gefällt Dir ja sowas?
Ich würde auf den Sumpfzonen schon relativ großzügig den Kies wieder rausschaffen. Allerdings nur so, dass die Folie keinen Schaden dabei nimmt. Fadenalgen lieben den Mulm zwischen grobem Kies über alles.. und zwischen den Sumpfpflanzen muss man ganz schön "zuppeln", damit man sie dort abbekommt, ohne die kleineren Pflanzen mit herauszuziehen.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich Thias an - so schlecht schaut er doch gar nicht aus. Da kann noch was ordentliches drauß werden!

Bei der Angabe von 1,5 Tagen für Vlies und Folie habe ich mich allerdings auch schon ein wenig gefragt.... wir hatten die Folie (160m²) in einer Stunde oder so drinnen. Wir waren zwar sieben Leute oder so, aber wenn man das durchrechnet, kommt man immer noch nicht auf 1,5 Tage für 2 Leute - meine Meinung!
Und soo groß ist der Teich ja nun auch nicht, dass man die Folie nicht auch zu zweit hätte bewältigen können.

Bin schon bespannt auf Deinen Bericht von den besichtigten Teichen....


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

War schon wieder ein Griff ins Klo... Zum Teiche anschauen hatte er keine Zeit und die Natursteinfirma bei der er mir zeigen wollte welche bruchsteine er braucht hatte bereits zu und haben vor verschlossenen Toren gestanden. Er dachte die hätten länger auf... Und dafür hab ich wieder ne Überstunde verbraten... 

Habe mir den Kies im Hof nochmal genauer angesehen. Beim kleinen Kies 8/16 sind auch sehr viel spitze und scharfkantige Steinchen dabei...

Zur Folie: Die Helle sandsteinfarbene Folie soll angeblich die Hölle gewesen sein zu verlegen, da sie sehr stark reflektiert, deshalb mußten sie sehr oft Pause machen.  Eine Sandschicht wurde übrigens auch keine unter die Folie gebracht... "Braucht man nicht wenn man Vlies benutzt"...
Ich hatte ja leider keine Vergleichmöglichkeit wie lange so etwas dauert, also glaub ich das natürlich was mir aufgetischt wird wenn ich von der Arbeit komm. Kam mir alles trotzdem unheimlich lange vor. Als ich die Woche frei hatte und mit rangeklotzt habe, hat man wenigstens was gesehen...


Ist es aber nicht von Vorteil bei Besatz von gründelnden Fischen wenn man keinen Sand im Teich hat? Wird dieser dann nicht im Gegensatz zu Kies ständig aufgewirbelt und landet im Filter (-macht das Wasser trüb)?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Die Wege sind bereits angelegt und sind mit Rindenmulch aufgeschüttet. Ich mag das wenn man das Gefühl hat im Wald zu laufen. Finde es auch optisch schöner als ein Kiesweg. Außerdem wird er für einen Weg zu grob sein, lässte sich schlecht drauf laufen auf 16/32 er...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Juleli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hm - also bei uns war zuerst angedacht ebenfalls Vlies unter die Folie zu legen. Nachdem wir aber feststellen mussten, dass wir hier echt tollen Boden (ohne größere Steinchen) haben, haben wir einfach ne kleine Sandschicht drunter gemacht, dann die Folie rein und dadrüber dann das Vließ und ein paar größere Steine und Kies. Frag mich nicht, was für Kies wir genommen haben (das habe ich mir nicht gemerkt).
Zurück zu deinem Teich: Wenn da wirklich so viel an Kies reinsoll, würde ich mir ähnliche Gedanken machen, ob die Folie das so lange mitmacht, wenn dazwischen kein großartiger Schutz besteht. Ich würde da schon mal ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und mich in verschiedenen Gartenbaucentern mal einfach kurz beraten lassen, was die so dazu sagen. Ich würde auch solange einen Baustop verhängen, wie du noch nicht die früheren Ergebnisse deines Landschaftsgärtners gesehen hast. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich auch die Teichbesitzer fragen, ob sie sich ähnliche Gedanken gemacht haben, wie du jetzt, welche Bedenken sie hatten und wie sie jetzt mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sind. 
Viele Landschaftsgärtner machen einfach nur nen Bombenkrater in die Landschaft, kippen Kies rein und ein paar Wasserpflanzen und nach ein paar Jahren steht der Besitzer mit dem Bombenkrater da und hat keinen Ansprechpartner mehr, wenn er nicht zufrieden ist. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass dein Landschaftsgärnter jetzt schlecht sei - um Gottes Willen -, aber ich an deiner Stelle würde schon sehen, dass ich mir ein Bild von den bisherigen Ergebnissen an anderer Stelle anschaue. - Und vorher sollte erstmal nichts mehr gehen.


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Folie: Die Helle sandsteinfarbene Folie soll angeblich die Hölle gewesen sein zu verlegen, da sie sehr stark reflektiert, deshalb mußten sie sehr oft Pause machen.


   
... der ist gut
 
...ich konnte nur mit Schneebrille arbeiten ... bin durch die vielen Pausen, die ich machen musste gar nicht mehr zum arbeiten gekommen....



zum Thema:
war mir noch nicht bewußt, dass du gründelnde Fische einsetzen willst. Dann wäre aber gewaschener Sand auch gut.



> Eine Sandschicht wurde übrigens auch keine unter die Folie gebracht... "Braucht man nicht wenn man Vlies benutzt"...


Wie ist der Boden unten drunter, sandig oder sehr steinig, Löcher durch herausgebrochene Steine ? (passiert schnell an steilen Wänden)


----------



## Baitman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Zur Folie: Die Helle sandsteinfarbene Folie soll angeblich die Hölle gewesen sein zu verlegen, da sie sehr stark reflektiert, deshalb mußten sie sehr oft Pause machen. 

 Ou, man, da muß ich selbst ma lachen, bei dem bescheuerten Satz...  Auch damals hab ichs den Typen net abgenommen. War zwar über 30 Grad und sie hatten ne knallrote Bierne, aber die kam wohl daher das der Bierkasten schon wieder alle war. "Mer hatte so n Dorscht bei der Hitz"

Gründelnde Fische sind ja nicht nur Kois. Schleien zb. sollen ja auch rein, wundervolle Fische... Kann man eigentlich auch __ Raubfische besetzen, aber das ist wieder n ganze anderes Thema...

Wie der Boden ist? Mmh, ich weiß nicht, ich hab noch nirgendwo vorher so ein Loch gebuddelt um vergleichen zu können. Es dauert auf jedenfall ewig lang bis das Wasser abgelaufen ist. Hab n Test gemacht wegen Filterpflaster im Hof, ging nicht geht kein Wasser durch. Beim Hausbau war das auch ne Schlammschlacht im Frühjahr... Aber wenn sie trocknet wird sie knochenhart... Rötliche Erde, denke es ist viel Sand drin. 100m weiter fließt der begradigte Main. Steine eher weniger. Ob da jetzt Löcher in den Schrägen bzw. Stufen von herausgebrochenen Steinen war kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Wenn dann nur Steine in Kiesform.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Uli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

hallo steffen,
ich habe es so gemacht wie es dein teichbauer vorhat.die schrägen mit bruchsteinen und kies verkleidet.der aufbau:sand,vlies,2mm folie,steine und kies auf die folie.ich habe das ding aber selber gebastelt und bin selber dafür verantwortlich.bei den bruchsteinen habe ich aufgepasst das keine scharfe ecken oder spitzen auf der folie zum liegen kommt.bis jetzt funzt das einbahnfrei.
gruß uli


----------



## Baitman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi Uli!

Obwohl viel Steine drin sind schaut der Teich wirklich sehr schön aus. Wenn er so aussieht wenn er fertig ist könnt ich mich damit anfreunden... Bevor ich irgendwas unternehme oder ändere muß ich unbedingt sehen welche Teiche er bisher angelegt hat. Wenn er keine Zeit hat soll er mir halt Adresse geben... Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

So! Hab die Faxen dick...  Nachdem der Herr meinte er hätte die Woche keine Zeit, und mir auch keine Adressen von seinen Kunden geben konnte oder wollte, hab ich mich entschlossen alles alleine durchzuziehen. Pumpe gerade das ganze Wasser wieder raus... Den Kies werd ich rausholen und an bestimmten Ecken wieder einbringen, bzw. versuche ich den Kies auf das Vließ mit Putz dauerhaft anzubringen. 
Wenn das nicht klappt und wo die Stufen sehr steil sind werd ich mit Böschungsmatten arbeiten. Dadurch das ich das jetzt selbst durchzieh hab ich auch einiges an Geld gespart. Einiges an Kies werd ich ums Haus als Spritzschutz verwenden, einiges kommt in den Vorgarten- dann kann mein Hundchen auch keine Pflanzen mehr ausbuddeln...

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung bis jetzt, denke es werden noch einige Fragen auf euch zu kommen. Hoffe ich nerv euch dann nicht...

Ich denke ich werde für meine Fragen dann einen neues Thema erstellen um es übersichtlicher zu machen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

das mit den Böschungsmatten ist sooo schlecht nicht. Ich hatte allerdings nur ein kleines Stück von ca. 1,50 m, die zu steil geworden sind. Habe eine Matte mit Pflanztaschen gekauft. In den unteren kann man Steine packen, damit sie aufliegt. Und in die oberen Taschen kommen Pflanzen. Und einmal eingeschlemmt, sehen diesen Matten echt gut aus. Also, nicht verzagen  

Und "selber machen" macht doch viiiiel mehr Spaß  

Ich wünsche Dir Gutes Gelingen! Du machst das!!!


----------



## thias (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

...na dann mal in die Hände gespuckt....
Jetzt wird es DEIN Teich  

Wenn du Fragen hast immer her damit.

Gruß Thias


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Tja, mittlerweile bin ich mir meinem Latein am Ende. Weil ich mich mit dem Thema "Teich" nicht auskannte, wollte ich mir einen über zigtausendecken Bekannt, ein Landschaftsgärtner, ins Boot holen. Nach dem Hausbau und der Gestaltung meines Gartens mit Terasse usw, wollte ich dieses Aufgabengebiet einen "Fachmann" machen lassen. Hätte ich mir bloß vorher drum gekümmert und eines der Foren besucht.
> 
> ...





Hallo Steffen
Habe soeben in einem anderen Forum folgenden Beitrag von einem Baitman aus Hainburg gesehen.




Hallo! 

Bin ja etwas erstaunt das ich hier lese das keine Erde in den Teich darf. Mein Kumpel der Landschaftsgärtner ist und mit dem ich meinen Teich angelegt habe meinte zu mir das Sand nichts im Teich verloren hätte, wir haben lediglich Kies 8/16 überall als Bodenschicht und darüber größere Steine, zwischen den Steinen sind Mulden mit spezieller Teicherde. Er argumentierte das sich die Wasserpflanzne dann nicht unkontrolliert vermehren können, was ja auch einleuchtet. 

Meint ihr ich bekomme durch die Erde Probleme? 

Gruß 
Steffen



Möchtest du  uns hier verarschen oder ist dir dein Projekt über den Kopf gewachsen ????

Gruß Werner


----------



## Baitman (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Schön das es User gibt die so genau mitlesen... Und jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.  

Was das mit verarsche zu tun hat möcht ich gern von dir wissen. Meinst du etwa ich habe Lust auf jedem board so ein Roman zu schreiben wie hier? Schau mal wann ich den von dir zitierten Beitrag und den in dem anderen board geschrieben hab. Der in dem anderen board war einer der ersten postings von mir überhaubt in einem Teichforum...

Der einfachheithalber schrieb ich in der wir Form. Mir ging es darum ob ich das was der Landschaftsgärtner vorhat so belassen kann oder nicht... Ob ich ihn stoppen muß oder nicht...

Über den Kopf gewachsen? Ja! Denn anders als die meisten hier habe ich nicht nur diese eine Baustelle die ich fertig machen muß. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe wollte ich den Teich von einem "Fachmann" machen lassen, weil ich zuviel um die Ohren hab. Seit Januar letzten Jahres geht meine ganze Freizeit für Haus-Hof, Schuppen , und Gartenbau drauf. Ich habe derzeit noch eine Terasse zu bauen und einen Schuppen, was eigentlich wichtiger wäre als der Teich. Der Teich muß aber jetzt vorrang haben, wegen bepflanzung, UV Strahlung auf Folie usw. Das ich mich jetzt nur noch um den Teich kümmern kann/muß freut mich natürlich ganz besonders, obwohl ich für den Kameraden schon einiges bezahlt habe... Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich alles ums Haus und im Garten fertig gestellt und den Teich nächstes Jahr oder in 2 Jahren völlig relaxt mit dem nötigen Fachwissen selbst in Angriff genommen... Z.Zt. arbeite ich jeden Tag bis es dunkel wird im Garten und lese mich dann bis weit nach mitternacht durch diverse Teichforen... Is einfach alles *******, alles auf einmal zu machen...

Juhuu, und dann kommt sone Nachricht... Wer sonst nix zu tun hat... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtest du uns hier verarschen oder ist dir dein Projekt über den Kopf gewachsen ????
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
Hallo Werner, das ist wenig hilfreich. Wo ist dabei die "Verarschung"? Das er in einem anderen Forum postet? Oder das der GaLa-Bauer mal sein "Kumpel" war? (kann sich durchaus ändern sowas)  

Bisher kannte ich dieses Forum als sehr freundlich  

Gruß Thias

P.S. Ein Troll sieht anders aus


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

@werner

Ich bin auch in mehreren Foren und habe die Beiträge von Steffen dort auch gelesen. Na und, ich Poste teilweise auch meine Sachen in verschiedenen Foren und der wortlaut ändert sich.

Solche Kommentare helfen Steffen nicht weiter.  



Es gibt auch Situationen in denen man erst Freund und dann "Feind" ist.  

In diesem Forum wird außerdem jeder mit dem entsprechenden Respekt behandelt und ich denke es sollte auch so bleiben (mit einer der Gründe weshalb ich hier und nicht woanders bin)

 

@steffen:

jetzt wird es "dein" Teich. Du schaffst das schon  


Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute morgen leider keine Zeit mehr, auch noch auf diesen verbalen "Ausrutscher" einzugehen.
Aber Ihr habt das ja auch schon prima klar gestellt...  

@Werner
Wir haben auch einen Elektriker/Maurer, mit dem wir unser altes Haus sanierten. 
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass wir dabei die Elektrik angeschlossen oder den Putz an die Wand geworfen haben. 
Der Maurer wird hier ganz sicher nie wieder auch nur eine Wand verputzen... während der Elektriker weiterhin gern gesehen ist. 
So ist das nun mal im Leben. 

Und warum sollen User nicht auch in anderen Foren fragen können? Natürlich ist es müßig, wenn die Frage überall auftaucht und dann nur in einem/keinem Forum ein Feedback auf die Antworten kommt. Aber ändern können wir das doch eh nicht, auch wenn wir uns noch so sehr darüber aufregen. Steffen hat sich wenigstens die Mühe gemacht, ausführlich zu schreiben während ich es oft genug erlebt habe, dass einfach nur der gleiche (kurze) Text in x-Foren reinkopiert wurde. 

Es ist noch gar nicht soo lange her, da bist Du wegen einer ähnlich kleinen Sache hier angeeckt. 
Also, bevor Du wieder zum großen Schlagabtausch ausholst, schlaf erstmal ne Nacht drüber, kontaktieren die Leute per PN oder frag auf eine etwas andere Art und Weise nach. Oder würdest Du solche Zeilen gern lesen, wenn sie an Dich gerichtet wären?
Wir sind doch alle (halbwegs) erwachsene Leute, also verhaltet Dich bitte auch so.

Sollte "der Schuh" woanders drücken, dann kannst Du Dich gern auch per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## Baitman (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Da bin ich ja beruhigt das ihr das auch so seht.

Übrigens war die gewählte Überschrift von mir bei diesem Thema  "TEICHERDE". Ziehlte also auf etwas ganz anderes ab als hier...

Aber genug "gerechtfertigt" jetzt...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

@ Werner oder wp-3d

Der Verarscher wird mich am Sonntag besuchen, und ich hoffe ich kann ihm weiterhelfen.  


Weisst du was "a dumms gschmarri" ist ?
Ich schon.  
In welchen Foren bist du eigentlich unterwegs ??


Ist jetzt nicht so nett, aber ich bin heut total  
Bis die Tage und auf nettere Posts.


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*




Edit:
Ich meinte natürlich Eugens Beitrag


----------



## wp-3d (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo liebe Foren-gemeinde!!!

Ich nochmal, der böse Werner.
Erst einmal zu dem von mir geschriebenen Wort, es war keine Beleidigung sondern eine Frage mit drei Fragezeichen.
Ich persönlich fühle mich schon ein wenig, jetzt nenne ich es einmal verschaukelt.
In einem anderen Forum wird geschrieben, (Mein Kumpel der Landschaftsgärtner ist und mit dem ich meinen Teich angelegt habe meinte zu mir das Sand nichts im Teich verloren hätte, wir haben lediglich Kies 8/16 überall als Bodenschicht und darüber größere Steine, zwischen den Steinen sind Mulden mit spezieller Teicherde). 
So wie es hier beschrieben wurde, vermutet man einen fertigen Teich. Jetzt stellt sich aber heraus, die spezielle Teicherde gehört nicht hinein. Nach 3 tägigen recherchieren wird festgestellt, beim Teichbau wurden noch mehr Fehler gemacht.

Jetzt wird sich bei hobby-gartenteich.de angemeldet.
Von der Teicherde im Teich ist, ist keine Rede mehr, wo ist sie den jetzt?
Der Kumpel ist nur noch ein um zigtausend Ecken Bekannter Landschaftsgärtner der aber für einen Freundschaftspreis arbeitet. Dieser Fachmann hat jetzt den ganzen Teich versaut, 10 To. Kies 
ich zitiere: Also kam dann der ganze Kies in den Teich, direkt auf die Folie, auch in 1,50m Tiefe.
Danach waren es nur noch 7 To. von dem sind bisher erst  1/3  im Teich, also nur noch ca. 2,5To. 
Einmal umgerechnet in Volumen, der Kies hat auf ein m³ 1650 Kg Gewicht, so komme ich auf 1,5 m³. 
So hat in der Urlaubswoche, in der richtig geklotzt wurde, jeder (auf 3 Mann gerechnet) stattliche 100 Ltr Kies pro Tag in den Teich gequält.
Wenn diese Leistung schon ein sichtbarer Erfolg war, dann haben sich diese Facharbeiter anfangs doch gar nicht bewegt, dieses hätte ich aber schnell bemerkt und sie nach dem ersten Tag vom Grundstück gejagt.

Als nächstes die Plane, da sehe ich einen typischen Anfängerfehler, abschneiden vor dem Wassereinfüllen? 
Diesen Fehler macht man nur einmal und nie wieder.
Ein Landschaftsgärtner der in 15 Jahren schon einige Teiche gebaut hat und dieses Verfahren immer noch anwendet? 

Auf den Bildern sehe ich im Hintergrund auf dem Grillplatz kleine Findlinge und rote Bruchsteine, sind es die Erwähnten roten Steine, die noch besorgt werden sollen?

m.f.G. der böse Werner


----------



## Baitman (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi Pöser Pursche!

Das ist mir aber jetzt peinlich, Werner. Du Fuchs, hast mich auf frischer Tat ertappt! Ich bin der große Teichforumverarscher und ihr seid mir alle auf den Leim gegangen...  Na da freuste dich, das du wegen ein paar Ungereimtheiten  wieder mal den Sherlock auspacken konntest.... *schulterklopf* Ich lass dir mal dein Spaß... 

Auf alle Spitzfindigkeiten des verschaukelten Werners möchte ich nicht eingehen, das ist mir zu mühsam und zeitaufwendig. Weiß meine Zeit sinnvoller einzusetzen...  Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,
wie sieht es denn jetzt aus?

Das mit dem Landschaftsgärtnertritt war wohl nicht verkehrt.  

Reg dich über den blöden Kommentar nicht auf und lass ihn einfach links liegen


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

An alle Beteiligten,

könnten wir hier *bitte* bei dem Thema bleiben und den Thread  vernünftig weiter führen!

Danke.


----------



## Baitman (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Thomas!

Ich habe ihm per pn angeboten mich anzurufen, damit er wieder ruhig schlafen kann. Bin ja nicht sooo... 

Jetzt bin ich froh das ich die beiden gekickt habe. Wobei die von ihrm Glück noch gar nix Wissen... Er meldet sich eh net bei mir, es stand ja noch aus das er mir Referenzen zeigt. Also verläuft die Sache mehr oder weniger im Sand Wo wir auch schon beim Thema wären...  Haben den Kies am Sonntag  zur Hälfte wieder rausgefischt. Ging besser als ich dachte... Morgen gehts weiter. Mal sehn wie das Wetter mitspielt...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,
das mit dem Kies raus ist wohl richtig, denn einerseits verlierst du Volumen ohne Ende und der ganze Mulm setzt sich genau dazwischen.

Auch würde das wahrscheinlich nur kurz "schick" aussehen, da die Steine ohnehin grün werden.

Ich kenne so einen gebrannten Kiesm da passiert das nicht.
Der ist allerdings sündhaft teuer und in den Mengen wohl unbezahlbar.

Was hast du dir denn an Filterung vorgestellt?

Wenn du ohnehin ausräumst;- willst du dann nicht lieber direkt auf Schwerkraft umbauen?

Da kommst du doch später nie mehr dran


----------



## Baitman (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Thomas!

Ja ich hatte das mit der Schwerkraft mal in Erwägung gezogen. Bin aber der Meinung das ein Ablauf in der Folie immer ein Risikofaktor wegen Dichtheit sein könnte. Ich hab damit kein Problem eine gepumpte Anlage zu betreiben. Der Teich soll eh schön zuwachsen, eine Pumpe zu verstecken dürfte dann kein Problem sein. Wenn ich überhaubt eine Filteranlage brauche. Nachdem was ich alles gelesen habe, werde ich den Teich erstmal mit jeder Menge Teichpflanzen besetzen. Wenn in nem Jahr alles gut angewachsen ist werde ich frühestens die Fischchen schwimmen lassen...

Mal sehen was ich mit dem Kies mache. Werde im Vorgarten eine Art Steingarten anlegen, und rund ums Haus den Splitt der als Spitzschutz dient gegen den Kies tauschen. Rund um den Teich und im Uferbereichs des Teichs werde ich davon auch noch brauchen. Mals sehen wieviel dann noch übrig bleibt, denke noch ne ganze Menge... Inseriert hab ich schon, hat sich aber noch keiner gemeldet. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Moin Allerseits!

So! Der Kies ist komplett draußen. Ging einfacher als ich dachte... Nur die vollen Eimer aus 1,50m Tiefe aus dem Teich heben machte sich sofort im Rücken bemerkbar:? . Als Bürohengst bin ich auch nix gewohnt... 

Das vorhandene Vlies werde ich nun an den kritischen Stellen in den Teich legen. Die Folie die ich noch übrig habe auch. Was mir nicht gefällt sind die steilen Wände im tieferen Bereich, die senkrecht nach unten fallen. Sind auch unheimlich viel Falten drin. Da dieser Tiefenbereich nicht bepflanzt werden soll und ich hoffe das ich klares Wasser habe, möchte ich  diese Wände gerne verkleiden. 

Böschungsmatten funktionieren nur bis 45°, Steinfolie ist zu teuer, Verbundmatte verputzen zu aufwendig und teuer.

Wie kann ich diese Steilhänge am besten verkleiden. Einfach Vlies überhängen lassen und auf den Stufen mit Steinen befestigen? Soll ja stark auftreiben, auch von der Optik net so toll, sieht dann aus wie ne Perlenkette...

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Dr.J (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

Warum setzt du nicht einfach eine Seerose in diese Tiefe? Wenn sie ihre Blätter mal "ausgefahren" sind, sieht man vom tiefen Bereich bald nichts mehr. Außerdem werden sich mit der Zeit Algen an der Folie festsetzen, sodass es bald nicht mehr nach Folie aussieht.

Das Geld für das "Verkleiden" würde ich mir sparen.


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

ja, ich hab da ne Idee.
aber wie erklär ich das ??  
telefonisch wärs besser.


----------



## Baitman (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

@Eugen:
Werd mich heute bei dir melden...

@Jürgen:

Ich möchte diese Tiefenzone weitgehend pflanzfrei halten. Denn vom Rand her wird der Teich im Laufe der Zeit eh immer weiter zuwuchern. Stufe für See-Teichrose, __ Lotos und wie sie alle heißen liegt 1-2 Stufenweiter oben. Mir gefallen diese Falten nicht, diese wird man bestimmt bei klarem Wasser sehen. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich auch keine sandfarbene Folie mehr kaufen, sie ist sehr hell und wird, anders als eine schwarze, bestimmt "dreckig" aussehen. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Das vorhandene Vlies werde ich nun an den kritischen Stellen in den Teich legen. Die Folie die ich noch übrig habe auch. Was mir nicht gefällt sind die steilen Wände im tieferen Bereich, die senkrecht nach unten fallen. Sind auch unheimlich viel Falten drin. Da dieser Tiefenbereich nicht bepflanzt werden soll und ich hoffe das ich klares Wasser habe, möchte ich diese Wände gerne verkleiden.
> 
> Böschungsmatten funktionieren nur bis 45°, Steinfolie ist zu teuer, Verbundmatte verputzen zu aufwendig und teuer.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Steffen,

das Verputzen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht aufwändig (nur die Verbundmatte ist teuer).
Eine preiswerte Variante:
Lege ein Vlies an die Steilwand über die Falten und mauere aus kleinen Natursteinen ein Mäuerchen dran. Das ist aber wirklich aufwändig, sieht aber richtig gut aus. Folie würde ich auf keinen Fall sichtbar lassen.

Mein Wasser ist z.Zt. kristallklar, ich sehe, auch wenn ich schräg rein schaue die Wände in 2 m Tiefe einwandfrei, über Folienfalten würde ich mich dann sehr ärgern


----------



## owl-andre (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo,ich habe so eine Kokosmatte "eingebaut" da sieht man von der Folie/Falten nicht mehr viel.


----------



## zoe (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das Kunstrasen (sehr gut gewässert und gespült, der schadstoffe wegen) hier mal als alternative zu Kokosmatten genannt wurde, da diese wohl relativ schnell verrotten und in die Tiefe verschwinden. 

Ich hab hier auch irgendwo mal schöne Fotos gesehen, also nach einer Weile sieht man nicht mehr das es Kunstrasen war- ist.  
In dem Thread z.B. der 10.Post der von Jochen, da ist ein Bild dabei: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4801/?q=Kunstrasen

Beschweren muss man den Kunstrasen unten natürlich damit er nich auftreibt ein User hat ihn unten mit den Enden in etwas Mörtel (glaub ich ) getaucht und das trocknen lassen. Alternativ könntest du auch Steine unten annähen  ....... also nich den Stein nähen sondern den Kunstrasen umschlagen und dann........... na du weißt schon wie ichs mein. 

Ähm ja, dass wär wohl das was ich tun würde um die weisse Folie zu verdecken, für was du dich zum Schluß endscheidest is mal wieder Geschmackssache  ....... wie so oft.

liebe Grüße und noch viel erfolg
zoe

edit: ich hab da noch was gefunden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3315/?q=Kunstrasen+Folie+Schutz in dem dritten Post (Karsten) sieht man wie gut das nach einer Weile aussehen kann.


----------



## thias (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,ich habe so eine Kokosmatte "eingebaut" da sieht man von der Folie/Falten nicht mehr viel.


 
Hallo,

... das ist sicher eine schnelle und einfache Lösung, ich gebe ihr aber nicht mehr als 3 Jahre :? , dann wird sie sich zersetzt haben und runter rutschen. 
Dann musst du nur hoffen, dass es irgendwie anders schon zugewachsen ist...


----------



## Baitman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi!

Hier mal ein Bild zum Stand der Dinge... Wasser ist drin, passende Trittsteine zu finden war nicht einfacher als die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Die Bruchsteine mußten auf beiden Seiten ziemlich eben sein und höchsten 20 cm hoch sein... . Untergelegt wurde noch Folie und 2 Lagen Vlies. Auf die obere Schicht Vlies wurde 1 cm dick Beton aufgebracht, die Steine wurden dann in Beton gesetzt.  Gerne hätte ich die Steine nur so gesetzt das sie wenige cm aus dem Wasser schauen. Ging aber leider nicht, da der Landschaftsgärtner mit der Flachwasserzone wohl was falsch verstanden hat: Sie ist nicht mal 10 cm tief...

In die umliegende 1 Stufe werde ich noch Substrat auffüllen, die Pflanzen stehen zu tief...

Großes Fragezeichen steht bisher noch hinter der Randgestaltung... Die Folie wurde ja vom Profi zu kurz abgeschnitten, weshalb sich das ganze echt schwierig gestaltet.   Teiwleise mußte ich bereits ein Betonkeil an Land anbringen und die Folie hochklappen, sonst würde ich bereits jetzt bei diesem Wasserstand Wasser verlieren. Am liebsten wär mir ein natürliches Ufer mit Sand usw. was sich aber schwierig gestaltet da die oberste Stufe oft nichtmal eine breite von 30 cm hat, und Steine auffüllen sihet unnatürlich aus. Auch muß der Teich gegen runtergespülte Erde vom Hang geschützt werden. Umliegendes Erdniveau am Hang müßte also tiefer liegen wie die Folienoberkante... Vielleicht ein Tip vom "Uferprofi", Thias?

Die Brücke muß auch noch angelegt werden. Entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung mit der Fertigbrücke vom Baumarkt mit Stichmaß von 35 cm, werden wir eine selbst fertigen, und zwar gerade. Eine schmale gerade Brücke ist weniger aufdringlich, wirkt weniger protzig. Außerdem können wir hier die Länge selbst bestimmen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hier noch ne andere Ansicht...


----------



## Eugen (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hi Steffen,
da fehlen aber noch einige Pflanzen.


----------



## Baitman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Steffen,
> da fehlen aber noch einige Pflanzen.



Hi Eugen!

...wenn net noch mehr!  

Auf dem ersten Bild siehst du drei von der Simsenart aus meinem See... Kannst du gerne welches von haben...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Steffen,

da hat sich ja schon einiges getan  .

Zum Ufer:
Um das Regenwasser vom höher liegenden Hang abzufangen, würde ich auf der Landseite der Folie ein Kiesdrainage legen, die auch einen Abfluß haben muss. So sickert das Wasser weg, bevor es die Folie erreicht. Du hast ja genug Kies.
Auf der Wasserseite der Folie musst du unbedingt noch was tun  . Als erstes wieder etwas Wasser raus (konntest du es nicht erwarten?  )
Ich würde Ufermatte oder Verbundmatte empfehlen. Mit Steinen fixieren. Wenn du da kein Platz hast oder keine Steine willst, mit Mörtel (da hast du ja Erfahrung :  )


> Am liebsten wär mir ein natürliches Ufer mit Sand usw.


Sand ist ganz schwierig. Er saugt unwahrscheinlich stark. Wenn du mal drauf läufst, verrutscht er und die Saugsperre ist hin. Ich würde meine "altbewährte Methode" nehmen: Mörtelschicht und Sand/Dreck/Kies/Steine anwerfen/anpappen  . Hast du den cand. Fachbeitrag für die Uferrandgestaltung gelesen?


----------



## Baitman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*

Hallo Mathias!

Wasser hab ich deshalb schon rein gelassen damit ich sehen kann ob die höhe stimmt. An manchen Stellen mußte ich die Folie nach oben ziehen und nen Betonkeil dahinter setzen, außerdem hätte es mir sonst bei Regen das Substrat wieder von den Stufen und den Böschungsmatten gespült.

Ja deinen Fachbeitrag hab ich gelesen, sehr interessant konnte es jedoch nur zum Teil auf mein Uferproblem übertragen. Wie soll ich denn an diesem senkrechten Ufer eine Ufermatte befestigen, unten Steine und Substrat aber oben? Wenn mit Steinen fixiert kann ich doch auch gleich die Matte weglassen und mit Steinen aufschütten... Vor allem wie mach ich das das man kein Stück mehr von der Folie sieht? Naja, ich muß es einfach mal ausprobieren...Genügend Ufermatte hab ich noch hier, konnte günstig "Restmaterial" abkaufen... Steinfolie von Oase fliegt ebenfalls hier rum... Dort wo das Ufer flach und seicht in den Teich läuft müßte das machbar sein, aber bei der Kante an der "oberen" Seite des Teichs wirds Problematisch, da es hier Steil runter geht und die Kante nur 20-30 cm in den Teich ragt und dann weiter senkrecht zur nächsten Kante abfällt...

Das mit dem Kies hat mir auch schon ein Bekannter empfohlen. Der Hang wird "abgefangen" und unten ein schmaler Kiesweg angelegt, in den dann auch ein paar Pflanzen gesetzt werden um es natürlicher zu gestalten.

Hoffentlich reicht mein Kies noch aus... Hab einiges ums Haus verschafft und ein großteil verkauft, werd noch so 1,5 t im Hof sitzen haben...

Jetzt wo der Weg im Wasser und die Sumpfzone angelegt ist, kommt er mir ziemlich klein vor...  Heut beim "gärteln" kamen mir so komische Gedanken von wegen vergrößern und so... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Landschaftsgärtner hat alles versaut...*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mathias!
> 
> ...konnte es jedoch nur zum Teil auf mein Uferproblem übertragen. Wie soll ich denn an diesem senkrechten Ufer eine Ufermatte befestigen, unten Steine und Substrat aber oben? Wenn mit Steinen fixiert kann ich doch auch gleich die Matte weglassen und mit Steinen aufschütten... Vor allem wie mach ich das das man kein Stück mehr von der Folie sieht?


 
... da hilft nur eins: Verputzen    
Dann steht die Ufermatte o.ä. von ganz allein (muss nur jemand einen Tag lang von oben festhalten , nee, kannst sie oben ja irgendwie erstmal festklemmen und dann das überschüssige abschneiden. Besser ist aber den Putz an der oberen Folienkante auslaufen zu lassen, da sieht man dann nichts mehr von Folie.)


----------

